# apla teck tools



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

Anyone know a good way to sell some apla teck taping tools?trying to quit after35 years,Bad economy and all. I have quite a few .Is it cool to put them on here or is it aginst the rules. I seem to remerber it being frowned on.How about it Nathan?Thanks.


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

Good way to sell them!? Pfft, I think you'd have a hard time giving them away :jester:
Hehe! Just kidding bro. But seriously :yes: lol!! :lol:

If nobody on here bite's you can always try craigslist. Personal ads.
That might work. Or Ebay. :thumbsup:
Goodluck


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Whats the scrap metal value??


----------



## PrecisionTaping (Feb 2, 2012)

cazna said:


> Whats the scrap metal value??


Hahaha! Oh no, look at what I started. :lol:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

alltex said:


> Anyone know a good way to sell some apla teck taping tools?trying to quit after35 years,Bad economy and all. I have quite a few .Is it cool to put them on here or is it aginst the rules. I seem to remerber it being frowned on.How about it Nathan?Thanks.


your packing it in:blink:, are you retiring or going into another line of work.

Sometimes, well ok a lot of times I think about packing it in, But then I think, and do what???????:blink:

We did have a for sale thread for a bit, But I think it got shut down b/c we were picking on those french Canadians.

Quebec is still for sale.......for 2bucks:whistling2::jester:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

alltex said:


> Anyone know a good way to sell some apla teck taping tools?trying to quit after35 years,Bad economy and all. I have quite a few .Is it cool to put them on here or is it aginst the rules. I seem to remerber it being frowned on.How about it Nathan?Thanks.


good luck that company don't come on here anymore...


----------



## alltex (Jan 31, 2009)

2buckcanuck said:


> your packing it in:blink:, are you retiring or going into another line of work.
> 
> Sometimes, well ok a lot of times I think about packing it in, But then I think, and do what???????:blink:
> 
> ...


Ok, your rite.theres no way i ca quit completely,just slow down.can,t see keeping those apla teck tools since i never realy liked them anyway.But i know some do .never sell the conventional tools or the spray rig though.till i,m too old to drag hose!


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

alltex said:


> Ok, your rite.theres no way i ca quit completely,just slow down.can,t see keeping those apla teck tools since i never realy liked them anyway.But i know some do .never sell the conventional tools or the spray rig though.till i,m too old to drag hose!



Good call:yes:


----------



## Stopper (Nov 5, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> good luck that company don't come on here anymore...


Hmmmm........I joined this site too late, might go search for some old threads, am bored tonight, need a good laugh


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

alltex said:


> Anyone know a good way to sell some apla teck taping tools?trying to quit after35 years,Bad economy and all. I have quite a few .Is it cool to put them on here or is it aginst the rules. I seem to remerber it being frowned on.How about it Nathan?Thanks.


I was talking with a guy the other week who had just sold his Apla Cannon setup on Kijiji.


----------



## D's (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm looking for the Apla outside mud head if you've got it.


----------

